# Pregnancy - Fybogel for constipation whilst Pg



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello!

Can you tell me I have constipation and am 6 weeks pg. Can I take Fybogel?

Helenxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Helen

Yes you can have fybogel while pregnant - double check with the pharmacist as you are in the early stages of pregnancy but i am taking it and was told it is absolutely safe in pg.

Mel


----------



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hi Mel

Thanks for that 

Hxx


----------

